
The End of Spam? - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/the-end-of-spam/69003/
======
slater
it's probably just the botnets' russian handlers taking off for their New
year's celebration (according to Wikipedia, this falls on 6th January:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_christmas#Russia> )

~~~
stretchwithme
could simply be a technical problem in Nigeria

